# Wow! New E3’s $55/mo! MyServerPlanet’s huge sale now on!



## msp - nick

All the way through this month, we’ll be giving you a chance to take out an E3 with us, with huge systems for tiny little prices! All from MyServerPlanet – Across the USA, in 4 locations, LA, New York, Dallas and Chicago – These deals are brought to exclusively from us. Setup from 48 hours either on IPMI or an OS installed for you. – All come with 10TB bandwidth, all come with 1Gbit ports with 5 IPs!

We have vastly configurable options for you from 2x120GB SSD or, 32GB ram. All at the great low prices that we will be giving you today – and let’s not exclude the IPv4’s at fantastically low pricing!


Data centers are ColoCrossing - LA, Dallas, Chicago and New York.

E3-1240v2
2 x 8GB
1TB HDD
Chicago
$49/mo
Contact us!


E3-1270v2
4 x 8GB
120GB SSD
Dallas
$55/mo
Contact us!

E3-1240v3
4 x 8GB
1TB HDD
Buffalo
$55/mo!
Contact us!


----------



## DomainBop

> Wow! New E3’s $55/mo! MyServerPlanet’s huge sale now on!


Wow! 3! of them!



> 4 x 8GB


So, is that 32GB RAM total?


----------



## HN-Matt

DomainBop said:


> Wow! 3! of them!


Is that an exclamation mark usage flowchart in your pocket or are you just... ah nevermind. You should have placed the second "!" after "of" imo.


----------



## msp - nick

DomainBop said:


> Wow! 3! of them!
> 
> So, is that 32GB RAM total?



Lol, sounds kinda funny that chart.

Yeah, 32GB ram..



HN-Matt said:


> Is that an exclamation mark usage flowchart in your pocket or are you just... ah nevermind. You should have placed the second "!" after "of" imo.


Grammar, just not a fortay for me


----------



## HN-Matt

Grammar is for wankers.


----------



## msp - nick

HN-Matt said:


> Grammar is for wankers.


Ha brilliant!


----------

